# Severe weather warning



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/auto...-vento-e-agitação-marítima/10155589595558183/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html
Localised weather at 
Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've had no high winds in my area but have had mega heavy & much needed rain.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> We've had no high winds in my area but have had mega heavy & much needed rain.



Same for us think the wind was mainly coastal areas


----------

